# What is the correct dosage for pyrantel pamoate for an adult pigeon ?



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi All,

What is the correct dosage (in mg) of pyrantel for an adult pigeon ? I've read threads where it says the dosage is 2mg/6mg/7.5mg etc.

Thanks


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Pyrantel Pamoate: Excellent against roundworms – 80 to 100% effective.
Dose: 1-2 mg per pigeon – 75 mg per gallon for 1-2 days. Repeat in 3 weeks.
Hope this helps a bit.

Source link:
https://pigeonwriter.wordpress.com/worms/


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Also, go through this thread for how to proceed. The breeding birds shouldn't be wormed :

www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/seems-like-ascarisround-worm-in-pigeons-poop-here-is-the-pic-76680-4.html

Nazmul, if I remember correctly you had metronidazole over dosed bird, how is she now?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hi Nazmul,
If you have 8% pyrantel pamoate then two drops on an empty crop individually in the morning will do. Its the safest medicine and pigeons can endure even if its overdosed 20 times the recommended dosage viz. 2mg per pigeon (for two days). I'm in no way saying overdose the med. Just saying, take it easy


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

kiddy said:


> Also, go through this thread for how to proceed. The breeding birds shouldn't be wormed :
> 
> www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/seems-like-ascarisround-worm-in-pigeons-poop-here-is-the-pic-76680-4.html
> 
> Nazmul, if I remember correctly you had metronidazole over dosed bird, how is she now?


She is doing fine now.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Nazmul said:


> She is doing fine now.


Oh glad to know she is fine  
How is that white growth in mouth? Is that gone too?


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

kiddy said:


> Oh glad to know she is fine
> How is that white growth in mouth? Is that gone too?


I will update you all about her in that thread later


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

thank you all for the replies


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Nazmul said:


> I will update you all about her in that thread later


Sure....


----------

